# [SOLVED] External hard drive reformat message



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

My OS is Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit.

I have two external hard drives, F: and G: F: is 1 TB and G: is 2 TB. They are both Western Digital Elements.

The F: drive was getting full, such that I had about 86 GB free space left on it. I decided to wait until Black Friday to get a better price on a new 3 TB, but perhaps I waited too long! When I went to My Computer, the usage line was red, instead of green. And now, suddenly, I am getting the following message: You need to reformat the drive in F: before you can use it.

Gosh! I hope I can recover everything on this drive! It is mostly my film collection, but also some documents I would like to save.

Can you please tell me how to recover [?] this drive? 

Thanks so much,

cashcqshel

A .jpg of the My Computer screen with the reformat message appears below:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: External hard drive "reformat" message*

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*. right click *CMD.exe *icon in the Search Results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Command prompt type *F: *and press enter. At the* F:> *Prompt type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. Now type a *Y* to unmount the drive. Check Disk will try and recover the corrupted files.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: External hard drive "reformat" message*

Below is the message I got when I typed in F: at the end of the first CMD prompt.

It says: 

_C:\Windows\system32>F:
The Volume does not contain a recognized file system.
Please make sure that all required file system drivers are loaded and that
volume is not corrupted.​_Am I doing this right?

What should I try next?

Thanks so much for your help on this.

cashcqshel


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: External hard drive "reformat" message*

The file system has gotten corrupted. This could be because the drive is failing or that the logic board inside the HDD enclosure has failed or is failing. First be sure you are using the correct power adapter, if it has one. Incorrect power adapter will cause this problem. Next, you can pull the HDD out of the enclosure and attach it to a USB Adapter then a working computer and do the steps in post #2. With it out of the enclosure, you can see if the drive is clicking or working correctly. You can also download WD Data Lifeguard to test the drive.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: External hard drive "reformat" message*

I will try your suggestions later tonight, and get back to you on what happens.

Thanks,

cashcqshel


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: External hard drive "reformat" message*

cashcqshel, you can help define the problem if you can remember if the disc was making extra noises during it's last few usages. That would definitely indicate HD failure as the cause.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: External hard drive "reformat" message*

Hi, go to search type: diskmgmt.msc I suspect your F drive will appear as "Raw". This appears to be a Windows Seven bug, there is a lot of duscussion around it and no solution. To recover data use a Ubuntu (linux) install and copy over the data to another external (the 3 Tb you were planning, then formatting the drive so you can reuse it (all data will be erased).

However I have a theory that the Seven Infcache.1 file is the cause, try this (will do no harm)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...g-i-could-find-online-612274.html#post3510893


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: External hard drive "reformat" message*

Jenae and Corday, I just noticed your replies.

SpunkFunk, before I noted the above two replies, I had DLed the fix you suggested, and am now running the check.

I will finish that check, let you know the results, and then try Jenae's suggestion.

Corday, I have a notebook, with a small computer hutch. The hard drives are located in the bottom shelf, behind a closed door. I didn't hear anything, but may have missed any noise because of the enclosed space in which the drive sits.

Below is a .jpg of the test in progress. I will post a Reply as soon as this finishes.

I thank all three of you for your replies!


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: External hard drive "reformat" message*

SpunkFunk, I DLed and ran both the extended and quick tests, and got a PASS on both tests. (see jpg below)

Jenae, I went to diskmgmt.msc, and you were right: The F drive shows RAW. (.jpg also below)

I will go to the link for second fix you suggested, and then let you know.

Then, if that fails, I will ask for more detailed instructions on the Ubantu install solution. I have never used Linex before, so may need some step-by-instructions.

Thanks so much!

cashcqshel


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: External hard drive "reformat" message*

Jenae,

Did I do something wrong here?

I went to C:\Windows\System32\Driverstore but could not find anything with the name Infcache.1

All the folders under Driverstore are alphabetized, and the only entry that starts with the letter "i" is "it-IT." Below is a screen showing the folders down through SV-SE. Everything below that continues the alphabetic order, so "Infacache.1" is not there.

Please let me know what to do next.

I will go back and reverse the check and uncheck process under Control Folders until I hear from you again.

Thanks so much for your help on this!

cashcqshel


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: External hard drive "reformat" message*

Hi, overlooked you were on Vista exact same deal however Infcache.1 is located :-

C:\Windows\inf


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: External hard drive "reformat" message*

I shall try that now, and get back to you shortly!

cashcqshel


----------



## DeepEmissions (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: External hard drive "reformat" message*

BTW: Ubuntu can be run WITHOUT installing, simply insert the media with Ubuntu and you will have an option of installing or running Ubuntu on the media (ie. USB drive or CD) This way once you have recovered your files, all you need to do then is shut down your computer, remove the media, and start Windows back up normally.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Jenae,

Your fix worked! Woo Hoo! I have my drive back!!!

I am so grateful to you for working yet another one of your miracles!

Right now, I am moving 100 GB over to the other drive, to get rid of that worrisome red line that tells me the drive is almost full.

I plan to buy the 3TB on Black Friday, and move the entire drive over.

And did I tell you I am grateful for your help [once again!!!]?

Thank you, thank you. You are truly a miracle worker!

cashcqshel


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

That gif was supposed to **shimmer**

Perhaps I am supposed to do it like this?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Shimmers nicely now: Good one!

You said: _"Your fix worked! Woo Hoo! I have my drive back!!!"_
Could you please confirm that it was the "Infcache.1 file" that you are referring to that worked ... and not the Ubuntu suggestion to retrieve your files.

Thanks.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you have made my day this is one of those cases when you have a hunch (an educated guess) and apply it, this problem was hard to replicate so we had to wait until someone had the problem, before we could try the Infcache. MS should be aware of this.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes! It was the "Infcache.1" solution that worked, and I never got as far as Ubantu.

Thank your for pointing out the need to clarify what worked.

I am so grateful for techsupportforum, and particularly for Jenae, who has come up with a solution every time I have posted a problem on this site.

Wonderful!


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Jenae,

I don't understand any of the technical stuff; I just know that each time you have given me--seemingly by magic--a solution to my tech problems.

[Um. . . do you happen to know the winning lottery winners for next Saturday?]

A million thanks for all the times you have saved my backside, my sanity, and my computer!

cash


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

@ *cashcqshel*: Thanks for clarifying for me.

@ *jenae*: Very well done!!! Nice one! I can see that information (fix) might well come in useful to know. I believe there are probably one or two instances that I can try that out on very soon. Thank you!


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

@ *jenae*: I have offered the solution here at bleepingcomputer.com forums.

Thank you once again! :beerchug:


----------

